# New Black Rhom



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if this is a peru Black Rhom I bought him from big Al's in whitby and they told me he was a peru wild caught but you can never be sure with the big box store they don't have much info when you ask specific questions but I know you guys would be the best to ask. I paid $49 plus tax and I think they have4 left for anyone who might be looking ...thanks guys


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

If its from big als it is more then likely a Peruvian rhombeus.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice looking rhom you got there







sure its gonna be a beauty when i grows out a little more


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks I will post more more pics when he has grown some more


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

My black rhom purchased at big als burlington or hamilton ended up being a marginatus lol









My black rhom purchased at big als burlington or hamilton ended up being a marginatus lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice rhom


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess I don't really know if it's a rhom ?? It does look something like a marginatus piranha have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

by us all saying "nice rhom" we are kinda saying its a rhom, although 100% id cannot be determined at this size, all signs point to serrasalmus rhombeus as for the spotting pattern, color, and tail they are i would say "different" than the average peru rhom but its a locality thing most likely kinda reminds me of a "gold diamond" rhom


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I say its a rhom.. hopefully frank will post shortly


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya my 'rhom' had an oranger anal fin, which later stayed orange and help I.d my 'rhom' as a marginatus, but it looks like u have a nice black rhom there


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like S.rhombeus.


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your input. I know when it comes to identifying a species you guys know your stuff







Cheers!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I recently got a fish I thought was compressus but later found out it was a gold diamond rhom. LOL these things happen when your an amateur like I am


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

99% S.Rhombeus.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^...I'm with JZ and others on this...about 99.9% sure it's a rhom.


----------

